# Intubation through old stoma



## amethyst205@hotmail.com (Nov 23, 2010)

A physician performs critical care on a patient who presents with SOB. The patient was intubated through a prior stoma. Would I use CPT 31500 for the intubation?


----------



## ddnegi (May 16, 2018)

Have you got answer for this?
If yes, please share.


----------

